# anyone running 165/80/13 tires?



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

just trying to get an idea if i wanna run these for next year....thanks


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

fuck that, they look uuuugly....
155/80/13 or nothin!


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 3 2009, 03:36 PM~15860840
> *fuck that, they look uuuugly....
> 155/80/13 or nothin!
> *


X2


----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

THEY MAKE 13'S LOOK LIKE 14'S ....DONT DO IT


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

my buddy had some on his caddy and i didnt think they looked that bad, i just want to see some pics of them on diff cars.....


----------



## BIGRICHSPIRIT (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 3 2009, 03:01 PM~15861075
> *THEY MAKE 13'S LOOK LIKE 14'S ....DONT DO IT
> *


x2


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

the only other tire that looks kool besides the 5.20 is the the vogue


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 3 2009, 10:49 AM~15859044
> *just trying to get an idea if i wanna run these for next year....thanks
> *


no


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

I seen a set on a g-body and I didn't think they looked bad.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

my linc is a daily driver and i take road trips alot.....ive been running the 155s for 2 years now....the only thing that i do worry about is riding on fucked up highways when i go out of town, the car is lifted with spindel swap, shocks, accumulators, the whole nine.....but never had any problems with my 155/80s just something i was looking at...thanks for the input, i still wanna see some pics if anyone has some...


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 4 2009, 07:15 AM~15868185
> *my linc is a daily driver and i take road trips alot.....ive been running the 155s for 2 years now....the only thing that i do worry about is riding on fucked up highways when i go out of town, the car is lifted with spindel swap, shocks, accumulators, the whole nine.....but never had any problems with my 155/80s just something i was looking at...thanks for the input, i still wanna see some pics if anyone has some...
> *


Do you drive your car in the winter too?


----------



## BIGHAPPY55 (Oct 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 4 2009, 06:15 AM~15868185
> *my linc is a daily driver and i take road trips alot.....ive been running the 155s for 2 years now....the only thing that i do worry about is riding on fucked up highways when i go out of town, the car is lifted with spindel swap, shocks, accumulators, the whole nine.....but never had any problems with my 155/80s just something i was looking at...thanks for the input, i still wanna see some pics if anyone has some...
> *


PUT SOME 14"s on there homie. I HAD BOTH 13's and 14's ON MY 99 TC I SAW BETTER WEAR, BETTER GRIP, BETTER BRAKING W/ 14's YOU WILL DRIVE ALOT MORE CONFIDENTLY. BUT DON'T GET ME WRONG I DROVE FROM PHX TO LAS VEGAS AND BACK ON A BRAND NEW SET OF 13's DOIN OVER 100mph w/SWITCHES. BUT THEY WERE BRAND NEW. AND I HAD TO REPLACE THEM 2WEEKS LATER


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

I've had 155-80-13's and I've had a set of 165-80-13s on my ride, and IMO there's not too much of a difference in them. I personally liked the ride of 165's, and if its a daily on 13s I would ride 165s.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 61 Impala on 3_@Dec 4 2009, 08:08 AM~15868287
> *Do you drive your car in the winter too?
> *


yep..i dont want to, but dont have the funds to buy another car....i just put my stocks back on


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 3 2009, 02:36 PM~15860840
> *fuck that, they look uuuugly....
> 155/80/13 or nothin!
> *



X2


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX+Dec 3 2009, 12:49 PM~15859044-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :scrutinize:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Dec 3 2009, 07:26 PM~15861954
> *the only other tire that looks kool besides the 5.20 is the the vogue*


 :barf:


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

if you care so much about mileage and ride comfort and blah blah blah then maybe lowriding isn't the best choice :biggrin:


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

buy a honda if you wanna keep things calm and cozy that what chicks do :cheesy:
unless shes like mine :biggrin: 







































13s ALL DAY 155/80/13 S


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Dec 4 2009, 12:55 PM~15870912
> *I've had 155-80-13's and I've had a set of 165-80-13s on my ride, and IMO there's not too much of a difference in them. I personally liked the ride of 165's, and if its a daily on 13s I would ride 165s.
> *


truth


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

anybody have pics of what they look like on a rim??


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_cutlass_@Dec 4 2009, 04:36 PM~15872470
> *if you care so much about mileage and ride comfort and blah blah blah then maybe lowriding isn't the best choice  :biggrin:
> *


your a funny guy...ive been lowriding since 95........nobody said anything about mileage,,,,i just like to take the wife and kids and still hit switches anywhere i go


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 4 2009, 04:41 PM~15872519
> *buy a honda if you wanna keep things calm and cozy that what chicks do  :cheesy:
> unless shes like mine  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


i have a honda for the wife....heres one of my imports i built








and heres a old pic of her with my 64 in 99-00








and heres my town car


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 4 2009, 07:23 PM~15875296
> *i have a honda for the wife....heres one of my imports i built
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :thumbsup: the 64 is sick thats my color :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 4 2009, 03:41 PM~15872519
> *buy a honda if you wanna keep things calm and cozy that what chicks do  :cheesy:
> unless shes like mine  :biggrin:
> 
> ...


GOT POKE???


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 4 2009, 09:14 PM~15875220
> *your a funny guy...ive been lowriding since 95........nobody said anything about mileage,,,,i just like to take the wife and kids and still hit switches anywhere i go
> *


 :biggrin: it was a general statement, i wasnt talkin to you directly.... some nice rides you've built by the way


----------



## THE509PIMP (Mar 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 4 2009, 06:23 PM~15875296
> *i have a honda for the wife....heres one of my imports i built
> 
> 
> ...


NICE RIGHT HAND DRIVE DELSOL YOU HAD SUM CLEAN RIDES HOMMIE I SAY DO IT DARE TO BE DIFF MOST PEEPS ON HERE WANT TO BE LIKE EVERBODY ELSE I SAY DO IT I WOULDNT BUT HEY YOU WANT TO SO FUCKIT DO IT


----------



## Impslap (Mar 5, 2008)

I think they look just fine, and on a Town Car nobody would know the difference unless the read the sidewall. Here's a set I had mounted on some older 13x7 Daytons (ended up selling the set and went with new 88 spoke D's and Cornell 155's)


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Dec 3 2009, 02:48 PM~15860955
> *X2
> *


x3 :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

still wanna see some on some cars!!!im sure theres more people running them


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE509PIMP_@Dec 5 2009, 04:50 PM~15881715
> *NICE RIGHT HAND DRIVE DELSOL YOU HAD SUM CLEAN RIDES HOMMIE I SAY DO IT DARE TO BE DIFF MOST PEEPS ON HERE WANT TO BE LIKE EVERBODY ELSE I SAY DO IT I WOULDNT BUT HEY YOU WANT TO SO FUCKIT DO IT
> *


thanks bro


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

THESE DAYS GET WHATEVER YOU CAN GET YOUR HANDS ON.13'' WHITEWALL TIRES ARE GETTING HARD TO FIND.


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flaked85_@Dec 7 2009, 01:35 PM~15900488
> *THESE DAYS GET WHATEVER YOU CAN GET YOUR HANDS ON.13'' WHITEWALL TIRES ARE GETTING HARD TO FIND.
> *


True,I just traded off my 4x12s speaker Box for a 155/80/13 whitewall. Now when I move out to AZ,I'll have a back-up one :biggrin:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

theres got to be more people running them.....still need some pics!!!!!!


----------



## ssilly (Feb 1, 2008)

Man yesterday iv called every tire shop and nobody has 155 80 13 and they did in one but only black wall is 165 80 13 easier to find or what


----------



## MonteCarloLS910 (Jun 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 4 2009, 06:21 PM~15873466
> *truth
> *


Matter of fact the local Firestone here had stopped carrying 155 and only had 165. Since I was using my MC as my daily at the time, I didn't have time to wait for 155's to be shipped from Cali.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MonteCarloLS910_@Dec 13 2009, 03:39 PM~15968442
> *Matter of fact the local Firestone here had stopped carrying 155 and only had 165. Since I was using my MC as my daily at the time, I didn't have time to wait for 155's to be shipped from Cali.
> *


you have any pics on the car??


----------



## Fleetwood Rider (Sep 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 4 2009, 07:23 PM~15875296
> *
> 
> 
> ...


*If there is room in the trunk I would just buy 1 matching 13"rim & a 155/80/13 tire for a spare & keep it moving *


----------



## foey (Feb 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D-Cheeze_@Dec 3 2009, 04:01 PM~15861075
> *THEY MAKE 13'S LOOK LIKE 14'S ....DONT DO IT
> *


my friend had them on his 13's for a while and it looked like he was ready for some off-roading.


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetwood Rider_@Dec 20 2009, 09:14 AM~16036367
> *
> 
> If there is room in the trunk I would just buy 1 matching 13"rim & a 155/80/13 tire for a spare & keep it moving
> *


i have a spare in there..


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by foey_@Dec 20 2009, 12:49 PM~16037754
> *my friend had them on his 13's for a while and it looked like he was ready for some off-roading.
> *


if I put a dozen cars in a lineup, all with different models of tires in slightly different sizes, and let you see only one car at a time, I bet you'd pick out at least a couple 155's as 165's. there's more difference between model than size. a 155 from one company that looks like a 185 is cooler to some people than a 165 of another model that looks like a 155. the same groups of people who put different width rims on front and back :uh:


----------



## RollinX151 (Nov 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Dec 4 2009, 10:23 PM~15875296
> *i have a honda for the wife....heres one of my imports i built
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Lincoln man...yo do you have a picture of your rims up close? I wanted to see the color and the lip...I have a brown canvas top and was thinking of painting the lip...if you have a pic post it up!! Thanks man.


----------



## ESEHEFTDOGG (May 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by .TODD_@Dec 4 2009, 02:41 PM~15872519
> *buy a honda if you wanna keep things calm and cozy that what chicks do  :cheesy:
> unless shes like mine  :biggrin:
> 
> ...














I WOULD OF WAITED TO COMPLETE MY RIDE B4 TALKING SHIT :biggrin:


----------



## 70 on 72s (Oct 22, 2007)

they ok for big cars but the white wall small


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

bringing this old topic back for an update,,,,,,,,,,so i decided to get the 165/80/13 for my new project and heres what they look like.


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Feb 17 2011, 03:23 AM~19890821
> *bringing this old topic back for an update,,,,,,,,,,so i decided to get the 165/80/13 for my new project and heres what they look like.
> 
> 
> ...



please take a pic in the sun light because obviously in the dark there gonna look the same all you can see is the white wall but yes looks like a very minimal minimal difference if you would of said those were 155s i couldnt tell you you were lyin :thumbsup:


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

yeah i took these right before winter came,,ill have to take some this spring,,,heres another pic


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Feb 18 2011, 06:42 AM~19900297
> *yeah i took these right before winter came,,ill have to take some this spring,,,heres another pic
> 
> 
> ...


im on the fence


----------



## .TODD (Oct 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Feb 18 2011, 06:42 AM~19900297
> *yeah i took these right before winter came,,ill have to take some this spring,,,heres another pic
> 
> 
> ...



again its dark bro


----------



## supersporting88 (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THEBOXX_@Feb 17 2011, 05:23 AM~19890821
> *bringing this old topic back for an update,,,,,,,,,,so i decided to get the 165/80/13 for my new project and heres what they look like.
> 
> 
> ...


what brand, and what did they run you?


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by supersporting88_@Feb 18 2011, 10:40 PM~19906503
> *what brand, and what did they run you?
> *


they look like firestone fr380's 165-80r13's to me :biggrin:


----------



## flaked85 (Mar 19, 2005)

I SEE NO DIFFERENCE MYSELF


----------



## HOM1EZ_OnLY_509 (Nov 12, 2010)

i roll 155/80/13 all day... but thats just me..


----------



## THEBOXX (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Feb 19 2011, 12:08 AM~19906691
> *they look like firestone fr380's 165-80r13's to me :biggrin:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

Got this Cooper Trendsetter 165 for sale, $50 shipped


----------



## MAKIN MONEY (Mar 9, 2004)

can someone post more pics please.


Thanks, MM


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

X2


----------



## BuThatsaCHRYSLER (Mar 19, 2002)

There is some math to be done here, but its 230 in the morn and I don't feel like doin it but the difference is literally gonna be around a quarter f an inch so unless you have a tiny car or possibly a gbody (then who cares anyway) then you will NOT see a difference. I'm all for tradition but if you know nothing about how sizing works then don't speak up.


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

The difference is 10mm wider on the surface of tread area.
I have fr380 155's on my 65 and one our our members had 165's fr380 on his 73 monte and u can see a slight difference but not a really big one


----------



## ''79blkmonte'' (Apr 24, 2008)

I'm running 165/80/13


----------



## RO68RAG (Jul 2, 2006)

165/80/13 champion lemans


----------

